# Father grabbing bird



## Harshjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

My father is grabbing my bird repeatedly. Even after I am telling to not he is grabbing her. He is doing to tease me.He says that it's no harm to grab a bird. What should I do?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, since I’m assuming you can’t rehome your father, you need to rehome the bird. It’s your job to do what is in your bird’s best interests so even though it’s upsetting for you to lose your pet, if your father is this kind of person he will undoubtedly continue to do this which will harm your budgies mental and physical health over time. 

I’m sorry about this situation.


----------



## Harshjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Well, since I’m assuming you can’t rehome your father, you need to rehome the bird. It’s your job to do what is in your bird’s best interests so even though it’s upsetting for you to lose your pet, if your father is this kind of person he will undoubtedly continue to do this which will harm your budgies mental and physical health over time.
> 
> I’m sorry about this situation.


Ok thanks for the reply.


----------



## Harshjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

Exactly how does grabbing a budgie affect it's health. Please elaborate


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It causes unnecessary stress to the bird which can effect them physically and emotionally and depending on how the bird is being held it can kill them, because it restricts the breathing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings. You cannot allow this to continually happen. It is very bad for the poor budgie and is a type of animal abuse!

the stress both emotionally and possibility of physical injury is too much for any bird to be subjected to 

Your father is being very cruel. 
It is up to you now to rehome your budgie to someone that can care for it properly. 

I’m sorry you are going through this.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As mentioned above, budgies are prey animals so they are instinctually afraid of other animals; therefore being grabbed suddenly and repeatedly makes the bird believe it is about to be eaten or injured and invokes a strong panic response which puts the bird's mental, emotional, and physical health under a lot of stress. This over time causes weakened immune system and long-term trauma that can result in aggressiveness and/or depression. Additionally, budgies are very fragile and grabbing them constantly can directly put their lives in danger or kill them when not done correctly.


----------

